# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software ) قسم Chinese Phones firmware فــــلاشة فلاشة أشا 310 الصيني معالج كول سيند

## البوب شريف

فلاشة آشا 310 الصيني معالج كول سيند مرفق بالفلاشة ملف ببيانات الفلاشة وصوره للجهاز

----------

